# Festive Black Bean Chili



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

Festive Black Bean Chili 
From: Moosewood Restaurant Low-Fat Favorites 
Serves: 6 (about 1-1/2 cup) 
***See Cook's Notes at bottom

A colorful, easy-to-prepare chili for any occasion, with a double dose of lycopene from the salsa and the canned tomatoes. Serve plain or on rice or polenta 

2 cups onions, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 cup water 
1 Tbs. ground cumin 
1 Tbs. ground coriander 
1 cup bottled red salsa 
2 red and/or green peppers, chopped 
2 15-oz. cans black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 28-oz. can whole tomatoes 
11 oz. package frozen corn 
1/4 cup cilantro, chopped, or to taste 
Salt to taste 
Hot sauce to taste 

In a large pot, cook the onions and garlic in the water on high heat, stirring frequently, for about 5 minutes. Add the cumin and coriander, and stir for a minute. Stir in the salsa and bell peppers, lower the heat, cover, and simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add the black beans and tomatoes; simmer for 10 minutes. Add the corn and continue to cook for 10 minutes. Add salt and hot sauce to taste. Stir in the cilantro and serve. 

Per 11-oz serving: 222 calories, 10.7 g protein, 2.0 g fat, 45.7 g carbohydrates, .3 saturated fatty acids, .7 g polyunsaturated fatty acids, 3.6 g monounsaturated fatty acids, 0 mg cholesterol, 618 mg sodium, 3.8 g total dietary fiber. 

***Cook's Notes from my sister in Ohio - 
The only changes I made were:
1. I cooked the onion, garlic and bell peppers together instead of how they said to do it.
2.  I added a chopped up zucchini to the onion/garlic/pepper mixture.
3.  I used a can of corn instead frozen
4.  I let it simmer for about 30 mins instead of 10.


----------

